# sandra cantu



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

sup homie let me kno a time an date .an i will talk to the guys in the club.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

make a date and we will see if we can show.


----------



## cuttylicious86 (Jan 26, 2009)

let me know time and date ..me and family and homies from stockton will SHOW FOR SURE ...and il let socios know my dads the rep for stockton .... what happed too sandra hit close too home i have 2 young duaghters ages 7 and 11 .. let us know and will show full support and we been keeping up on what happened ....and praying for the family ...praying that they catch who ever did this horrible crime.... :tears: :tears: :tears: ur doing a good thing for the family much props homie....


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks homies for your suport the club is shooting for may 31 will keep you all posted on as we move ahead


----------



## cuttylicious86 (Jan 26, 2009)

a homie u should go to the media and see if u can have coverge too let everybody know what u are doing too raise the money for the family call kron 4 or any local news..... just throwing that out there...


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah we are going to get a hold of local news and press once i get all the permits i need to get then it will be on the news and raido hopefully good looking out


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

good cause this story pissed our club and family off.. expect us homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_IM IN, I HAVE LITTLE GIRLS, ONE SAME AGE AS SANDRA. BUT MAY 31 IS THE STREETLOW SHOW IN WATSONVILLE._


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life will come out to support :angel: :angel:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 9 2009, 09:53 PM~13534699
> *IM IN, I HAVE LITTLE GIRLS, ONE SAME AGE AS SANDRA. BUT MAY 31 IS THE STREETLOW SHOW IN WATSONVILLE.
> *


yeah make it another date if u can id love to help bro,trino


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

wats up trino hows the family...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

GOOD CAUSE..


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2009, 10:28 AM~13538747
> *wats up trino hows the family...
> *


GOOD MANUEL THANKS ,HOW ABOUT U AND YOUR FAMILIA? SHOWS ARE COMING AROUND SEE U SOON BRO


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

It's really good to see people helping people. Hope you get a good turnout.   Bump to da top!!


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm down to help out,,, this is a sad situation,, ,,, let me know if i can help in anyway ,,get at me 209-570-0693


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ill try to shoot for anthother date let me know if the weekend after will be good for all try for a saterday thanks for the suport homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13533522
> *let me know time and date ..me and family and homies from stockton will  SHOW FOR SURE ...and il let socios know my dads the rep for stockton .... what happed too sandra hit close too home i have 2 young duaghters ages 7 and 11 .. let us know and will show full support and we been keeping up on what happened ....and praying for the family ...praying that they catch who ever did this horrible crime....  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ur doing a good thing for the family much props homie....
> *


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

sup homie i told the guys in our club an they said there down jus let us know.the date an time.cause LATINSTYLE C.C were always down to help. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Apr 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13533522
> *let me know time and date ..me and family and homies from stockton will  SHOW FOR SURE ...and il let socios know my dads the rep for stockton .... what happed too sandra hit close too home i have 2 young duaghters ages 7 and 11 .. let us know and will show full support and we been keeping up on what happened ....and praying for the family ...praying that they catch who ever did this horrible crime....  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ur doing a good thing for the family much props homie....
> *


X2


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry we can't be there but LatinWorld wishing you and the family the best. I'll say a prayer for her. :angel:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 10 2009, 08:54 PM~13543806
> *ill try to shoot for anthother date let me know if the weekend after will be good for all try for a saterday thanks for the suport homies
> *


I think a Sunday would be better for most....Alot of the homies work on Saturday...But will be there for sure.....TIME AND DATE....LOCATION....PEACE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


THIS IS DAVID PRES" FROM BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C.
WHERE HAVING ARE CAR SHOW MAY 17TH 2OO9......IN THE CITY OF BELL CA
AND WE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A DONATION...............

:angel: :angel: ARE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

good cause i hope everyone in that area supports ur show im sure that family will need all the help they can get right now.

Good luck with ur event & God Bless

Amigos c.c.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

just a lil up date for the show it is going to be on july 13 just waiting on the city to get back to me so we know were to have it thanks homies


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks b.f.l.a.cc ill get the info to send the donation to


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

a good cause let us know, we'll come down to support this event , I have kids that are her age, My condolences go out to the Family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 13 2009, 09:33 PM~13567785
> *just a lil up date for the show it is going to be on july 13 just waiting on the city to get back to me so we know were to have it thanks homies
> *


My heart goes out to this family! I too have children (4 ages 11,7,4 &2) I can't imagine what this family is going thruogh. It's pretty scary to know people like that out there! My prayers are with the family that this happend to.

So, The date has changed to July 13th??


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams Bakersfield will try to make it to the show!! Post date. It saddens us to think what happens in our society. Our thoughts and prayers to the whole familia.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_
Huckaby Charged; More Search Warrants Served
Melissa Huckaby, the Sunday school teacher accused in the death of Sandra Cantu, was charged with one count of murder with special circumstances, including child molestation. Huckaby arraignment_


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ENCHANTED CREATION WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR CAR WASH..... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

fo sho we are there


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

JULY 13 th IS A MONDAY 
IF IT'S A SATURDAY OR SUNDAY I'M THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I should be there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT FOR THE CAUSE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

CORRECTION JUNE 13 WHICH IS A SATURDAY, THATS THE DATE WE ARE SHOOTIN FOR. GOT A MEETING WITH THE CITY TODAY SO WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED. AND FLIER COMING SOON. THANK S EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT :thumbsup:









SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 15 2009, 12:48 PM~13585206
> *CORRECTION  JUNE 13 WHICH IS A SATURDAY, THATS THE DATE WE ARE SHOOTIN FOR. GOT A MEETING WITH THE CITY TODAY SO WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED. AND FLIER COMING SOON.  THANK S EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

this is very sad news i have 3 kids my self and i can't belive i can even trust my kids friends parents no more this is f crazy makes me mad :angry:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its a sick world we live in, i can not believe people can be that sick, especially someone who worked at a church, this tells you "who can you trust" 

NOKTURNAL 
will be at the car wash for sure, and our deepest sympathys go out to the familys involved.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Dis is Alex from Born2rydE, We be there too. Let us know When an Where! for sure we be there @ the carwash!! 

Much respect for the Cantu Family sorry for ur lost!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 16 2009, 07:45 PM~13599990
> *JUNE 13 WHICH IS A SATURDAY, THATS THE DATE WE ARE SHOOTIN FOR. GOT A MEETING WITH THE CITY TODAY SO WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED. LOCATION(TBA) AND FLIER COMING SOON. THANK S EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT thumbsup.gif
> *


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:05 AM~13570155
> *My heart goes out to this family!  I too have children (4 ages 11,7,4 &2)  I can't imagine what this family is going thruogh.  It's pretty scary to know people like that out there!  My prayers are with the family that this happend to.
> 
> So, The date has changed to July 13th??
> *


Me to I have 4 girls ages close to youre kids! Mine are 12,8,5 & 3 Our prayers go out to the family and freinds! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

CROWN OF LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 26 2009, 07:28 AM~13692195
> *CROWN OF LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 02:45 PM~13694237
> *ttt :angel:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


TTT :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 14 2009, 07:36 PM~13578274
> *
> Huckaby Charged; More Search Warrants Served
> Melissa Huckaby, the Sunday school teacher accused in the death of Sandra Cantu, was charged with one count of murder with special circumstances, including child molestation. Huckaby arraignment
> *


This just floors me! A Sunday School Teacher!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 18 2009, 10:55 AM~13614950
> *Me to I have 4 girls ages close to youre kids! Mine are 12,8,5 & 3 Our prayers go out to the family and freinds! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  R.I.P.
> *


That is close! My 4 is turning 5 tomorrow, my 2 turns 3 in August, So we pretty much have the ages matched! 

This situation is really scary. You need to start screening sunday school teachers now? What is happening here?? Those are supposed to be the ones that you CAN trust, now you can't??? Sunday school is now done at home here!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 10:19 AM~13702583
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13704038
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Everything for the Cantu family should never end up on the 2nd page of LIL!
BTT!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 06:45 PM~13708069
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 29 2009, 05:20 PM~13733614
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 27 2009, 04:29 PM~13707271
> *TTT
> *


HEY DOUG ANY NEW INFO ON THIS SHOW???? LOCATION ETC?


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ok homies the show is on fosho june 13 we will post flters up in a day or two we also have spots open for venders so if you or you know of some one that would like to get a spot pm me and i will give you more info thanks hope to you all there sinful pleasures c.c.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 PM~13736375
> *ok homies the show is on fosho june 13 we will post flters up in a day or two we also have spots open for venders so if you or you know of some one that would like to get a spot pm me and i will give you more info thanks hope to you all there    sinful pleasures c.c.
> *


Okay, I'm not sure of the area, so where is Fosho?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Getting too far at the bottom of the forum page guys!!! Let's keep this TTT!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 07:10 AM~13740397
> *Getting too far at the bottom of the forum page guys!!!  Let's keep this TTT!!
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE
SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 30 2009, 07:48 PM~13748557
> *THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

DATE TIME AND DIRECTIONS. AND WE ARE THERE. :angel: :angel: 

LET'S SHOW THE CANTU FAMILY ALL THE LOWRIDEN LOVE WE ALL HAVE.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

TTTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13750185
> *DATE TIME AND DIRECTIONS. AND WE ARE THERE.  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> LET'S SHOW THE CANTU FAMILY ALL THE LOWRIDEN LOVE WE ALL HAVE.
> *


FROM SAC TAKE I5 SOUTH CONNECT TO THE 205 TORWARDS SF EXIT GRANT LINE RD./NAGLEE RD MALL IS TO THE RIGHT OFF THE FREEWAY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2009, 09:50 PM~13750292
> *TTTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13750185
> *DATE TIME AND DIRECTIONS. AND WE ARE THERE.  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> LET'S SHOW THE CANTU FAMILY ALL THE LOWRIDEN LOVE WE ALL HAVE.
> *


x1964 count me in,ill be there :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 30 2009, 06:48 PM~13748557
> *THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+May 2 2009, 08:11 AM~13763317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 06:50 PM~13766866
> *TTT
> *


JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR HELPIN US KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP. MUCH LUV FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 3 2009, 02:21 AM~13769362
> *JUST WANNA SAY THANKS BRO FOR HELPIN US KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP. MUCH LUV FOR THE SUPPORT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: Your welcome! But Im a girl. :biggrin: As soon as I can get another picture on my computer, I'll switch the pictures. I guess it's the hood from the boat.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS PAGE ALIVE


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 04:32 AM~13776880
> *TTT
> *


TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 4 2009, 12:43 PM~13780304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:47 AM~13800453
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Midnighters will be there. I'm gonna print out the flyer so I could pass them out in my area.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@May 6 2009, 01:13 PM~13805099
> *Midnighters will be there. I'm gonna print out the flyer so I could pass them out in my area.
> *


sounds great! look forward to seeing you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 6 2009, 01:21 PM~13805185
> *sounds great! look forward to seeing you guys there :thumbsup:
> *


 TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:48 PM~13807115
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 4 2009, 01:43 PM~13780304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On a Saturday!
NICE! I for sure want to try and make this show. 
Good show for a good cause.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WISH I COULD BE THERE, I WOULD GLADLY DONATE MY TIME TO DJ, GOOD LUCK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 7 2009, 07:54 AM~13813589
> *WISH I COULD BE THERE, I WOULD GLADLY DONATE MY TIME TO DJ, GOOD LUCK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 7 2009, 07:54 AM~13813589
> *WISH I COULD BE THERE, I WOULD GLADLY DONATE MY TIME TO DJ, GOOD LUCK
> *


I'll send you pictures of everyone Mike!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt show is coming together very nice, I wanna thank my sinful family and all others involved who have donated their time & hard work to getting this show going, and making it possible :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 08:57 PM~13821465
> *TTT
> *


THAT INCLUDES YOU TOO TIFFANY :thumbsup: YOU HAVE DONE ALOT TO SUPPORTING THE CAR WASH AND OUR CAR SHOW. BOTH ENCHANTED AND SINFUL ARE VERY APPRECIATIVE FOR YOU SUPPORT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 7 2009, 09:03 PM~13821567
> *THAT INCLUDES YOU TOO TIFFANY :thumbsup: YOU HAVE DONE ALOT TO SUPPORTING THE CAR WASH AND OUR CAR SHOW. BOTH ENCHANTED AND SINFUL ARE VERY APPRECIATIVE FORE YOU SUPPORT
> *


Your very welcome. The car show and the car wash are very good causes! I only wish I could do more. What you guys are doing for the Cantu's is awesome!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!! :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT sorry this should not be near the bottom! Got tide up with family coming in from the fire!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!! This is for an incredible cause!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:35 PM~13831632
> *TTT!!  This is for an incredible cause!
> *


TTT
How's SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB? This show still happening on June 13?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13532434
> *how it going guys as you all know a tragedy happend in our town of tracy.my name is doug from sinful pleasures car club iam putting together a show so we can give the family the money towards this awful thing that took place iam just seeing who will be willing to come and show there suport let me know if you are intrested thank homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyone's AWOL this morning!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 7 2009, 12:53 PM~13817239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I WILL BE COMING FROM SAN JO. THIS TRIP IS WORTH EVERY GALLON OF GAS.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@May 10 2009, 11:41 PM~13849029
> *I WILL BE COMING FROM SAN JO.                                                        THIS TRIP  IS WORTH EVERY GALLON OF GAS.
> *


I agree!! Not sure how many gallons it is, but even if it was a hundred!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 04:47 AM~13849667
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hows it going??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:55 AM~13849690
> *:wave:  Hows it going??
> *


BTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 04:47 AM~13849667
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Who will be judging the show?


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

lil angel walking with "JESUS" :angel: :angel:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:51 AM~13860616
> *Who will be judging the show?
> *


the judging will be done by Sinful Pleasures members and a few volunteers


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 12 2009, 08:40 PM~13869151
> *the judging will be done by Sinful Pleasures members and a few volunteers
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT for the Homie Slim!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey guys! pre-registration forms now available for the Tracy car show on June 13. PM me for more info and/or a form

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Great cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13883000
> *Great cause :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup! This is a very good cause!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 16 2009, 10:52 AM~13905242
> *SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@May 16 2009, 04:10 PM~13907088
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13907160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 16 2009, 10:52 AM~13905242
> *SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 19 2009, 12:49 AM~13930420
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 09:04 AM~13904636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:48 PM~13938249
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13939789
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: LONG TIME NO TALK! :roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY! THIS IS GOING TO BE AWESOME, ALREADY HAVE RECEIVED SEVERAL PRE-REG, AND VENDOR SPOTS.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13940532
> *LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY! THIS IS GOING TO BE AWESOME, ALREADY HAVE RECEIVED SEVERAL PRE-REG, AND VENDOR SPOTS.
> *


That's great!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

ILL BE THERE FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your support, feel free to make copies for your club if you guys plan on coming as a group. note that we have had a lot of preregs come in, so plan on arriving early and together for a good spot. once again thanks, and see ya there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 19 2009, 10:40 PM~13942558
> *Thank you all for your support, feel free to make copies for your club if you guys plan on coming as a group. note that we have had a lot of preregs come in, so plan on arriving early and together for a good spot. once again thanks, and see ya there
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning everyone!!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

whats going on everybody :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+May 23 2009, 03:21 AM~13976496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 84 LOLO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:14 AM~13976598
> *:wave:  Sinful1!
> :wave:  84 LOLO
> *


hey Tiff, how ya doing this morning :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 23 2009, 10:44 AM~13977998
> *hey Tiff, how ya doing this morning :biggrin:
> *


I'm feeling pretty good this morning! Heading over to a few car shows this weekend. Got to go one day at a time right now. Today, I'm doing good. So I'm a going! Tonight I'll be heading down to Mike's fairwell party.

How are things coming along for this show??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 10:47 AM~13978028
> *I'm feeling pretty good this morning!  Heading over to a few car shows this weekend.  Got to go one day at a time right now.  Today, I'm doing good.  So I'm a going!  Tonight I'll be heading down to Mike's fairwell party.
> 
> How are things coming along for this show??
> *


its going very well, just counting the days till the show, everyones as ready as they will ever be


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:14 AM~13976598
> *
> :wave:  84 LOLO
> *


whats goin on sweetheart? How are things with you ? and hows the family doin?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13982107
> *whats goin on sweetheart? How are things with you ? and hows the family doin?
> *


HEy you! I'm doing good! Everyone is getting themselves together now. HOw are you guys?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:22 AM~13983120
> *HEy you!  I'm doing good!  Everyone is getting themselves together now.  HOw are you guys?
> *


we are good jus bout to go to rolos later for grandmas memorial and then go see my grandmashe not doing too good either. :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+May 23 2009, 11:08 AM~13978142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, prayers are with you too now. I pray this can stop now. Too many people are sick, going away etc. Don't know if I can hold the fort down for everyone. I think we all need a break now  I can only pray!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Rolo! HOw's it going??


TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 25 2009, 12:12 PM~13991096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Sinful Pleasures!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

this is pre reg show only?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 26 2009, 07:37 PM~14006699
> *this is pre reg show only?
> *


PM SENT.............TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 01:58 PM~14015893
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 03:49 PM~13985063
> *I know this show will be good!  For an incredible cause from incredible people!
> Okay, prayers are with you too now.  I pray this can stop now.  Too many people are sick, going away etc.  Don't know if I can hold the fort down for everyone.  I think we all need a break now   I can only pray!
> *


U ALWAYS NO THE WRIGHT THING'S 2 SAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 27 2009, 06:55 PM~14019194
> *U ALWAYS NO THE WRIGHT THING'S 2 SAY
> *


 :biggrin: Hey you! :biggrin: How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:08 PM~14019318
> *:biggrin: Hey you!  :biggrin:  How's it going?  :biggrin:
> *


I'M DOING FINE  EXCEPT WHEN I GOT A LONG LONELY DRIVE 2 WORK IN THE MORNING  I THINK 2MUCH :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 27 2009, 06:55 PM~14019194
> *U ALWAYS NO THE WRIGHT THING'S 2 SAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Getting closer too the show, All of us with Sinful Pleasures car club want to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 27 2009, 08:33 PM~14020239
> *I'M DOING FINE   EXCEPT WHEN I GOT A LONG LONELY DRIVE 2 WORK IN THE MORNING   I THINK 2MUCH  :dunno:
> *



Don't think...that's a dangerous concept there!  I've had this song stuck in my head since a cruize nite on Saturday went to....I don't know all the words but one sentence keeps playing over and over...can you guess the song???

"Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jumped OVER the candle stick, da da dadadada do the limbo rock!"

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 28 2009, 12:24 AM~14022603
> *Getting closer too the show, All of us with Sinful Pleasures car club want to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support.  :thumbsup:
> *


It's our pleasure!  

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey now! :biggrin: Hows it going for everyone??


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14027334
> *Hey now! :biggrin: Hows it going for everyone??
> *


 :wave: Tiff!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 28 2009, 05:01 PM~14029460
> *:wave:  Tiff!
> *


 :wave: Hey! You gonna help me keep this to the top???? :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14029964
> *:wave: Hey!  You gonna help me keep this to the top???? :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

it's getting close cant wait see yall there


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14032575
> *TTT
> *


 :angel: :wave:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14029964
> *:wave: Hey!  You gonna help me keep this to the top???? :biggrin:
> *


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:13 AM~14034946
> *Right on! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:13 AM~14034946
> *Right on! :thumbsup:
> *


Can I borrow your lense for this one??


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@May 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14038436
> *ttt
> *


Did you change your picture???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 29 2009, 06:21 PM~14040824
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 11:58 AM~14037551
> *Can I borrow your lense for this one??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14047761
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MRGOFAST (Jan 21, 2007)

check PM


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRGOFAST_@May 31 2009, 06:50 PM~14055791
> *check PM
> *


who's PM??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 01:00 AM~14058992
> *who's PM??
> *


He sent it to my PM. So I'm forwarding it to you.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 05:05 AM~14059414
> *He sent it to my PM.  So I'm forwarding it to you.
> *


got it thanks. I just viewed the forums. that's a lot of cars....wow :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tiffany what are you doin up sooooo early???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 05:17 AM~14059451
> *Tiffany what are you doin up sooooo early???
> *


Woke up about two hours ago, I couldn't go back to sleep. Thinking about the next proceedure. So figured I'd put myself to work here.  Bug everyone!  
What about you??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

just got in from a run to the airport, was almost asleep about 2:45 when I got the call to work


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 05:25 AM~14059465
> *just got in from a run to the airport, was almost asleep about 2:45 when I got the call to work
> *


OUch! What are you doing at work??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was called in to pick up some people at the Sacramento airport and drop off in Stockton


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

talk to ya in a bit, gotta take a lil nap. still got a lot of things to do today including car show stuff...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 05:40 AM~14059518
> *talk to ya in a bit, gotta take a lil nap. still got a lot of  things to do today including car show stuff...
> *


Okay, have a nice nap!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

IM AWAKE, TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 12:46 PM~14062754
> *IM AWAKE,  TTT
> *


hahaha! I just got called to go to work all day tomorrow out to the Islands! See what you started???? hahaha! I leave at 5 PM tonight and won't return til tuesday night! GAds! My post will probably end up on page 55!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: Did ya all miss me??? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 25 2009, 12:12 PM~13991096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:36 PM~14075363
> *TTT :biggrin:  Did ya all miss me??? :biggrin:
> *


how was work.....lol


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14078825
> *how was work.....lol
> *


It was fun! :biggrin: I got to take a group out to Santa Cruize Island and do some fishing! Did some boiler bass fishing and white sea bass! Did good! :biggrin: Beautiful scenery. Nice sunny day out there! :biggrin: A little R&R as always out there!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 AM~14080272
> *It was fun! :biggrin:  I got to take a group out to Santa Cruize Island and do some fishing!  Did some boiler bass fishing and white sea bass!  Did good!  :biggrin: Beautiful scenery.  Nice sunny day out there! :biggrin:  A little R&R as always out there!
> *


Catch a lot??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14080859
> *Catch a lot??
> *


Yup! Today too!


TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i wanna fish :uh:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14089070
> *i wanna fish :uh:
> *


What do you want to fish for??


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2009, 08:54 AM~14092673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 4 2009, 08:47 PM~14099415
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2009, 08:54 AM~14092673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jun 4 2009, 11:04 PM~14100819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

How are you guys doing today???


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

one more week this show is gonna be huge cant wait


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

good softin how are you


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jun 5 2009, 07:28 PM~14107989
> *one more week this show is gonna be huge cant wait
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jun 5 2009, 07:29 PM~14107998
> *good softin how are you
> *


Doing good! :biggrin: Can't wait til the show!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 6 2009, 02:33 AM~14110395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 02:13 PM~14112646
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good Morning everyone! One more week! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, where did everyone go?? Everyone went Awol??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO, CA :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OUR HEARTS GO OUT TO THE CANTU FAMILY

LIL SANDRA IS WITH OUR LORD ABOVE SHE IS A TRUE ANGEL.


GOD WILL DEAL WITH THE DEVILS HELPER MELISSA HUCKABY. HER SEAT IN HELL IS READY FOR HER.


WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LIL SANDRA AND HER FAMILY



PAM THE PRESIDENT OF JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 09:42 PM~14109049
> *
> *


Hey are you going to make it back for this show???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 8 2009, 12:04 PM~14127062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 04:41 PM~14130104
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey do you guys need me to bring anything???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:07 AM~14136225
> *Hey do you guys need me to bring anything???
> *


?? are you coming up for the show??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm feeling okay. So we're getting our money together to head up there! Looks like we can make it. My car isn't ready for show, so we will just be spectators.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Born2rydE will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jun 9 2009, 12:52 PM~14139977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

If your coming up Friday and/or staying Saturday nite. we can get discounted rooms at the fairfield hotel in the mall parking lot. Contact is Doshia , 2410 Naglee rd. 95376 (209)833-0135 just let them know your with the car show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 9 2009, 04:42 PM~14142278
> *thats awsome look forward to finally meeting you :thumbsup:
> see ya there guys :thumbsup:
> *


I don't know if you want to meet my ugly mug! :roflmao: :roflmao: But it will be nice to meet you and the troup!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:07 AM~14136225
> *Hey do you guys need me to bring anything???
> *


99 bottles of beer :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 9 2009, 11:35 PM~14146941
> *99 bottles of beer  :biggrin:
> *


ahh shit here we go again


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT CROWN OF LIFE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Jun 9 2009, 11:35 PM~14146941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Easbay68 started it this time! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Lil Rascal's Bike will be there !


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


we got the trophies ready for the show!



TTT





atomic

dta customz

u.s. trophy co


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

Excandalow will be there to support


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 10 2009, 07:44 PM~14155220
> *TTT
> we got the trophies ready for the show!
> TTT
> ...


AWESOME :thumbsup: THAT WAS PRETTY QUICK, NICE WORK ATOMIC SEE YA AT THE SHOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 10 2009, 07:44 PM~14155220
> *TTT
> we got the trophies ready for the show!
> TTT
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 9 2009, 11:35 PM~14146941
> *99 bottles of beer  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 11 2009, 09:43 PM~14167140
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Did you drink all them beers already??? :roflmao:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:37 AM~14169157
> *:wave:  Did you drink all them beers already??? :roflmao:
> *


I'm saving some for you i still have 96


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see everyone there tomorrow!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 12 2009, 12:16 PM~14172182
> *I'm saving some for you i still have 96
> *


 :cheesy: I'll take two, now you have 94! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:34 PM~14174497
> *:cheesy:  I'll take two, now you have 94! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2009, 04:39 PM~14174544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SEE YALL AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 08:53 PM~14176320
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see you there with 93


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 13 2009, 12:27 AM~14177674
> *see you there with 93
> *


 :biggrin: packing up and on may way up! :biggrin: Probaby get there by 10:30! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 13 2009, 12:27 AM~14177674
> *see you there with 93
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 13 2009, 06:43 AM~14178330
> *GETTING READYING TO ROLL OUT TO TRACY "CROWN OF LIFE C.C "
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:54 AM~14178078
> *:biggrin:  packing up and on may way up! :biggrin:  Probaby get there by 10:30!  :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL B WAITING


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

GOOD TURN OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE . WE HAD A BLAST !!!! EAST SIDE RIDERS FAMILIA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 13 2009, 07:21 AM~14178443
> *WE'LL B WAITING
> *


Wish that I could have made it. Hope that it was a good turnout!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 4 A GREAT SHOW CROWN OF LIFE C.C.


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

great show guys :biggrin: :thumbsup: hopefully we can do it again next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

pretty good turn out


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 13 2009, 07:45 PM~14182507
> *pretty good turn out
> *


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks to all who came it was a good turn out will will get pics. up a.s.a.p once again thanks to all of yall that came out


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good turn out, wish i could have made it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 13 2009, 07:45 PM~14182507
> *pretty good turn out
> *


come on mike u know it was a great turn out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to Sinful just saw it on the news  great work


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 13 2009, 10:16 PM~14183591
> *come on mike u know it was a great turn out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 13 2009, 09:36 PM~14183261
> *looks like a good turn out, wish i could have made it
> *


x2 with a car!! :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome turnout!!! Thanks to Sinful Pleasures for organizing and hosting a great show!!! We had a blast!!! Looking forward to this show becoming an annual one...


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

give a big up's to mc hammer for comeing down and showing his support


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jun 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14182905
> *thanks to all who came it was a good turn out will will get pics. up a.s.a.p once again thanks to all of yall that came out
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT BRO :thumbsup: YOU DID A GREAT JOB ORGANIZING THIS EVENT AND I HOPE YOU GUYS RAISED ALOT OF MONEY FOR SANDRA'S FAMILY SHE IS PROBABLY SMILING DOWN AT YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HELPED MAKE THIS EVENT HAPPEN. :angel:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys it would not have happend with out the support of all of yall thanks again and congrats to all the winners you guys did great


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOOD TURNOUT GUYS :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ANY PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

EVERY ONE WITH SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE

EXCANDALOW
NEW STYLE
GOODFELLAS
MIDNIGHTERS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
NITE LIFE
BORN TO RYDE
CROWN OF LIFE
UCE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS STOCTON
DRASTIC CHANGES
RANFLAS
GRANDE
LUXURIOUS
BUILT2CLOWN
AZTECAS
STREET DREAMS
BAY BOMBS
SANGRE LATINA
ENCHANTED CREATION
LATIN LUST
SCIKOTICS
APOCALYPSE
HWY 99 PT CRUISERS 
NOR CAL VETTS
CALIFORNIA MUSTANGS
FORBIDDEN RYDERS
FINAL PHAZE
CLASSIC IMAGE

AND MANY OTHERS.......

OUR HATS OFF TO YOU ALL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW POSSABLE :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

special thanks to Trino for your contribution to the show


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 02:24 PM~14197080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: AHHHHHHHHH,,I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

To every1 out there who went to this event thank you and god bless u all.


it was a 2.5hr drive to take u all the trophies and a 2.5 drive home but man everyone there was there to welcome us with open arms. Sinful car club hats off to u guys for putting this 2gether im very happy to have been a part of this event with u guys. cholo dj bro keep on spinning those cd's bro GOOD JOB.


to everyone that enterd the show thank you to everyone who went thankz 
from


atomic & farrah
dta customz 
u.s. trophy co.



once again thank u all for a great family event and GOD BLESS Sandra 




:angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 15 2009, 04:18 PM~14198397
> *To every1 out there who went to this event thank you and god bless u all.
> it was a 2.5hr drive to take u all the trophies and a 2.5 drive home but man everyone there was there to welcome us with open arms.  Sinful car club hats off to u guys for putting this 2gether im very happy to have been a part of this event with u guys.  cholo dj bro keep on spinning those cd's bro GOOD JOB.
> to everyone that enterd the show thank you to everyone who went thankz
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

GoodFellas


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics... Great cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Federation


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

CHERRY 64 Traffic


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHATS UP BLACK 64, THANKS FOR PUTTING CLASSIC IMAGE UP ON THE BOARD CAUSE THE GUYS THROWING THE SHOW DIDNT.ITS ALLGOOD THOUGH. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHATS UP BLACK 64, THANKS FOR PUTTING CLASSIC IMAGE UP ON THE BOARD CAUSE THE GUYS THROWING THE SHOW DIDNT.ITS ALLGOOD THOUGH. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHATS UP BLACK 64, THANKS FOR PUTTING CLASSIC IMAGE UP ON THE BOARD CAUSE THE GUYS THROWING THE SHOW DIDNT.ITS ALLGOOD THOUGH. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHATS UP BLACK 64, THANKS FOR PUTTING CLASSIC IMAGE UP ON THE BOARD CAUSE THE GUYS THROWING THE SHOW DIDNT.ITS ALLGOOD THOUGH. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bay Bombs


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

CHASE 64 IMPALAS STOCKTON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

My Pop's after awards!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

And The ride home!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jun 15 2009, 06:10 PM~14199582
> *My Pop's after awards!
> 
> 
> ...


SO THAT'S THE MAN THAT BROUGHT U HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL N A 64 DROP :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 15 2009, 05:18 PM~14199649
> *THAT'S THE MAN THAT BROUGHT U HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL N A 64 DROP TOP  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jun 15 2009, 06:20 PM~14199664
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS BORN N 64 DOES THAT COUNT :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 15 2009, 06:25 PM~14199726
> *I WAS BORN N 64 DOES THAT COUNT  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14199726
> *I WAS BORN N 64 DOES THAT COUNT  :uh:
> *


Sure why not!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jun 15 2009, 06:22 PM~14199101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice piks brotha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 15 2009, 04:22 PM~14199111
> *great  pics... Great cause :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :angel:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ANT WE GOT YA HOMIE LOL STILL GETTING PHOTO'S FROM ALL TO PUT ON CD'S SO WE CAN LOAD THEM UP ON HERE


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 11:51 PM~14202454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE ANT GOOD AIR VIEW LOL THANKS FOR COMEING OUT AGAINS GUY'S


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRANDE C.C


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 01:18 AM~14192510
> *EVERY ONE WITH SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE
> 
> EXCANDALOW
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 01:18 AM~14192510
> *EVERY ONE WITH SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE
> 
> EXCANDALOW
> ...


CORRECTED MY MISTAKE ANT, MY BAD


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 16 2009, 03:27 AM~14203999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking and posting the flix of Shops Laggard, Frank. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton. God Bless bro.


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Much props for putting the car for a good cause!! much respect homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING PICS. BRIBRI


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:nicoderm RIGHT ON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

EVERY ONE WITH SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE

EXCANDALOW
NEW STYLE
GOODFELLAS
MIDNIGHTERS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
NITE LIFE
BORN TO RYDE
CROWN OF LIFE
UCE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS STOCTON
DRASTIC CHANGES
RANFLAS
GRANDE
LUXURIOUS
BUILT2CLOWN
AZTECAS
STREET DREAMS
BAY BOMBS
SANGRE LATINA
ENCHANTED CREATION
LATIN LUST
SCIKOTICS
APOCALYPSE
HWY 99 PT CRUISERS
NOR CAL VETTS
CALIFORNIA MUSTANGS
FORBIDDEN RYDERS
FINAL PHAZE
CLASSIC IMAGE

AND MANY OTHERS.......

OUR HATS OFF TO YOU ALL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW POSSABLE thumbsup.gif

*CORRECTED MY MISTAKE ANT, MY BAD*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

bribri the pics look great :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 16 2009, 03:13 AM~14203970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GLAD IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT ,WE NEEDED IT TO BE ,THANKS A MILLION TO EVERYONE GOD BLESS YOU,TRINO


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14212773
> *bribri the pics look great :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU GUYS 4 A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I TOO, HAD A GREAT TIME!!


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Jun 16 2009, 10:02 PM~14213319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you did a fantastic job, was great meeting you and your family. see ya in Santa Barbra :thumbsup: 


yall helped make this show a very special and memorable one.....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 17 2009, 11:41 PM~14224871
> *thank you for the donations, you brought nice touch to the show, we thank you :thumbsup: be by the house soon this tin I am soakin a few brews with ya
> 
> We greatly appreciate you and all the crown of life family came out to show your support.
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 18 2009, 01:39 AM~14225811
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Atomic, thanks again was great to finally meet you. The trophy's looked great next event you will be getting a call from us :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Look like every one had a great time, thanks for the pics. I wish the national news would cover things like this to show people how in lowriding we are all Brother and Sisters and know when to pull together. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS. TO ALL YALL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 18 2009, 07:58 AM~14226816
> *Look like every one had a great time, thanks for the pics. I wish the national news would cover things like this to show people how in lowriding we are all Brother and Sisters and know when to pull together. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :werd:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 16 2009, 02:14 PM~14208432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was a great turn out, Glad to be a part of it. 
Manuel and Family Rep."Aztecas"Car Club
Modesto Chapter had a great time...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PIC TAKEN WHILE DELIVERING THE PROCEEDS CHECK TO TRACY CRIME STOPPERS


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 20 2009, 12:21 AM~14245650
> *PIC TAKEN WHILE DELIVERING THE PROCEEDS CHECK TO TRACY CRIME STOPPERS
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jun 20 2009, 05:54 AM~14246132
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14248253
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 04:47 PM~14249119
> *:wave:
> *


HI TIFFANY :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 20 2009, 06:33 PM~14249586
> *HI TIFFANY :wave:
> *


Hey, I'm just waiting to see more pictures. I know there were a lot of pictures taken at the show. So who all is holding up on the pictures??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 07:00 PM~14249735
> *Hey, I'm just waiting to see more pictures.  I know there were a lot of pictures taken at the show.  So who all is holding up on the pictures??
> *


IM STILL WAITIN ON PICS FROM OTHER MEMBERS AN FAMILY


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Jun 20 2009, 08:47 PM~14250325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin it


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*This is an email we received from one of the show participants:*

"It was one of the most unique car shows that I have participated in.
The cross culture of people and cars was very impressive. People from all backgrounds joining together to help a common cause. You guys were the driving force and should be so proud of yourselves. I know it took a lot of hard work, time and effort on your part to make it happen.
The food, the music, the raffles were FABULOUS!
It was nice to get out of the Bay Area and see some unique cars and styles. It broadened my appreciation for different paint/styling/genres.
The car world could be a common denominator for peace within cultures. It brings them all together." 

-Coach Tony Machutes, 
Arroyo High School, San Lorenzo, CA

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 21 2009, 02:00 PM~14254990
> *This is an email we received from one of the show participants:
> 
> "It was one of the most unique car shows that I have participated in.
> ...




That is awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING THE VIDEO AGAING THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 19 2009, 11:21 PM~14245650
> *PIC TAKEN WHILE DELIVERING THE PROCEEDS CHECK TO TRACY CRIME STOPPERS
> 
> 
> ...


look at scott tryin to fit in the pic. :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 21 2009, 11:48 PM~14259609
> *look at scott tryin to fit in the pic. :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxyhWm6phMc this is coo thanks to who took this good job


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 26 2009, 07:51 PM~14310957
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------

